# MAGIC's UK detailing tour.



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Good news all you shine hungry peeps.

I am planning a UK top to bottom detailing tour - Bringing the MAGIC to your door :clap:

Protection details and correction details.

The dates will be around the middle to the end of August.

Prices will be set in the next few days.

More details to be posted soon but in the meantime please put your name and location below if interested.

1.
2.
3.


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

JERSEY:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

PS couldn't resist :smokin:


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

I won't request you come to PB Rob because i don't need a detail yet but if you are around that area i'll defo come see ya and i'll bring my detailing kit so you can see if my products are good and what else I might need.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

kociek said:


> JERSEY:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:
> 
> PS couldn't resist :smokin:



You want me in Jersey? you can have me :clap:


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

*MAGIC* said:


> You want me in Jersey? you can have me :clap:



hold that thought for a day or two mate:thumbsup:we might arrange something.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Are you coming up Leeds ways


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

South London......I ll have you for the day- all the bacon sandwichs and tea you can manage. 

J


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

How about sunny Weymouth , Olympics should be over by then.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

The NW would be good. Always been meaning to talk to you about a blue + carbon wrap. And alternatives!


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

I take it you wont be offering wrap's ? 
When you never got back to me about if you could recommend anyone up here I thought it was a bad sign. 
That and some of the threads about wrapping cowboys going about has made me think twice about shopping around for it
I would like a clear wrap when/if I ever get my car back sorted.
J


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm in Birmingham got a Black-Black Edition


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

Did you get my email re. My bonnet?


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Helensburgh, Scotland ( near the bonny banks of loch lomond )

Ideal for a photo opportunity.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

*MAGIC* said:


> Good news all you shine hungry peeps.
> 
> I am planning a UK top to bottom detailing tour - Bringing the MAGIC to your door :clap:
> 
> ...


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

More details to be posted soon but in the meantime please put your name and location below if interested.

1. Satan North Wales
2.Jimbo + others no doubt London 
3.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Satan said:


> *MAGIC* said:
> 
> 
> > Good news all you shine hungry peeps.
> ...


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

I might let you loose on my GTR if you're up Lancaster way?

Do I get a discount if I offer you accommodation too? lol


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

matt j said:


> I might let you loose on my GTR if you're up Lancaster way?
> 
> Do I get a discount if I offer you accommodation too? lol


I was gonna ask that too!!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm interested. Can also provide accomodation and bacon sarnies :thumbsup:


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

*MAGIC* said:


> Good news all you shine hungry peeps.
> 
> I am planning a UK top to bottom detailing tour - Bringing the MAGIC to your door :clap:
> 
> ...


----------



## jontv (Feb 12, 2012)

andyg said:


> *MAGIC* said:
> 
> 
> > Good news all you shine hungry peeps.
> ...


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi guys


I am looking at going from where I am Nr. Heathrow all the way north to Scotland if needed.
Requirements will be a garage/somewhere from the elements to carry out the detailing.
Deposits will be required in advance to ensure its not a wasted trip and bacon sarnies are a must 
Thank you for the accomodation offers but I will sort this and book it before my trip begins + you would probably kick me out in the early hours due to my snoring :nervous:
If you are serious about having me work on your GTR then here is the list: please copy and paste with your details added.


1. Satan - North Wales
2. Jimbo - London
3. Ja5on - Glasgow
4. andyg - cannock area staffs
5.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

james1 said:


> More details to be posted soon but in the meantime please put your name and location below if interested.
> 
> 1. Satan North Wales
> 2.Jimbo + others no doubt London
> 3.


You do know Camberley is only 10 minutes down the M3?


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

andyg said:


> *MAGIC* said:
> 
> 
> > Good news all you shine hungry peeps.
> ...


----------



## Nabster (Sep 3, 2011)

1. Satan - North Wales
2. Jimbo - London
3. Ja5on - Glasgow
4. andyg - cannock area staffs
5. Nabster - Motherwell (very near to Glasgow)


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

1. Satan - North Wales
2. Jimbo - London
3. Ja5on - Glasgow
4. andyg - cannock area staffs
5. Nabster - Motherwell (very near to Glasgow)
5. BHP - London (East)


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Satan - North Wales
2. Jimbo - London
3. Ja5on - Glasgow
4. andyg - cannock area staffs
5. jontv - se1 london
6. Nabster - Motherwell
7. BHP - London
8.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

A UK tour and nearly half the people so far are within easy driving distance of under an hour.
Am I the only one that finds it a bit odd?


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

james1 said:


> More details to be posted soon but in the meantime please put your name and location below if interested.
> 
> 1. Satan North Wales
> 2.Jimbo + others no doubt London
> 3.John Beesla (DUNDEE):chuckle:


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

CT17 said:


> A UK tour and nearly half the people so far are within easy driving distance of under an hour.
> Am I the only one that finds it a bit odd?



who wouldnt take advantage of doorstep detailing?? whether your 5miles or 500miles away....

j.


----------



## jontv (Feb 12, 2012)

*MAGIC* said:


> 1. Satan - North Wales
> 2. Jimbo - London
> 3. Ja5on - Glasgow
> 4. andyg - cannock area staffs
> ...


Actually sorry but should prob take me off the list. I think I'm going to come down to camberley instead in the near future as quite a few things could do with fixing, including my alloys. 
I'll get in touch to discuss separately. 
Thanks
Jon


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Satan - North Wales
2. Jimbo - London
3. Ja5on - Glasgow
4. andyg - cannock area staffs
5. john beesla - Dundee
6. Nabster - Motherwell
7. BHP - London
8.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

jontv said:


> Actually sorry but should prob take me off the list. I think I'm going to come down to camberley instead in the near future as quite a few things could do with fixing, including my alloys.
> I'll get in touch to discuss separately.
> Thanks
> Jon


No probs Jon :thumbsup:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Satan - North Wales
2. Jimbo - London
3. Ja5on - Glasgow
4. andyg - cannock area staffs
5. john beesla - Dundee
6. Nabster - Motherwell
7. BHP - London
8.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

1. Satan - North Wales
2. Jimbo - London
3. Ja5on - Glasgow
4. andyg - cannock area staffs
5. john beesla - Dundee
6. Nabster - Motherwell
7. BHP - London
8. Aerodramatics - Preston area, Lancs


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

*P.S. May well go the same route as Jon and come direct to you.

I was about to let a local body shop respray my front (booked in for a week's time), but it probably makes more sense to bring my car to you and do the wrap I always wanted.

I'll give you a buzz on Tuesday. Out on biz on Monday.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Aerodramatics said:


> *P.S. May well go the same route as Jon and come direct to you.
> 
> I was about to let a local body shop respray my front (booked in for a week's time), but it probably makes more sense to bring my car to you and do the wrap I always wanted.
> 
> I'll give you a buzz on Tuesday. Out on biz on Monday.


No problem :thumbsup:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Satan - North Wales
2. Jimbo - London
3. Ja5on - Glasgow
4. andyg - cannock area staffs
5. john beesla - Dundee
6. Nabster - Motherwell
7. BHP - London
8.


----------



## petersafc (Jan 18, 2012)

*MAGIC* said:


> 1. Satan - North Wales
> 2. Jimbo - London
> 3. Ja5on - Glasgow
> 4. andyg - cannock area staffs
> ...


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Satan - North Wales
2. Jimbo - London
3. Ja5on - Glasgow
4. andyg - cannock area staffs
5. john beesla - Dundee
6. Nabster - Motherwell
7. BHP - London
8. petersafc - Sunderland
9.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> 1. Satan - North Wales
> 2. Jimbo - London
> 3. Ja5on - Glasgow
> 4. andyg - cannock area staffs
> ...


Welcome to come and crash at mine in Darlington at some point if you around - PeterSAFC not far either for NE meet? Only if you take my wrap off ready for the bumper respray though haha ;-)


----------



## paula8115624 (Apr 10, 2008)

1. Satan - North Wales
2. Jimbo - London
3. Ja5on - Glasgow
4. andyg - cannock area staffs
5. john beesla - Dundee
6. Nabster - Motherwell
7. BHP - London
8. petersafc - Sunderland
9. Paul a8115624 - South Wales


Come to South Wales (cannot promise good weather but the welcome will be great)


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi Robbie will contact Rhodri, as discussed we could have 3 cars in Swansea, South Wales.


----------



## paula8115624 (Apr 10, 2008)

Nickgtr35 said:


> Hi Robbie will contact Rhodri, as discussed we could have 3 cars in Swansea, South Wales.


Count me in!! if poss....


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Nickgtr35 said:


> Hi Robbie will contact Rhodri, as discussed we could have 3 cars in Swansea, South Wales.


Hi Nick 

I will be doing your 3 cars as a seperate trip and I will call to arrange tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Satan - North Wales
2. Jimbo - London
3. Ja5on - Glasgow
4. andyg - cannock area staffs
5. john beesla - Dundee
6. Nabster - Motherwell
7. BHP - London
8. petersafc - Sunderland
9. Paul a8115624 - South Wales
10.


----------



## petersafc (Jan 18, 2012)

ROG350Z said:


> Welcome to come and crash at mine in Darlington at some point if you around - PeterSAFC not far either for NE meet? Only if you take my wrap off ready for the bumper respray though haha ;-)


Good plan Roger, I'd be up for a north east type meet/detail. Be better at the end of August as I a, off shore until the 25th.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Robbie,

You need to take a look at this:
Any one know high end detail place to detail a 2012 black GTR in Miami, FL - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club

It's possibly slightly more South and West to what you're going to cover but at least it will be flippin' dry!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Karls said:


> Robbie,
> 
> You need to take a look at this:
> Any one know high end detail place to detail a 2012 black GTR in Miami, FL - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club
> ...


Ill see what I can do for them :chuckle:


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

*MAGIC* said:


> Hi Nick
> 
> I will be doing your 3 cars as a seperate trip and I will call to arrange tomorrow :thumbsup:


Ok Robbie


----------



## hambroski (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Robbie,
Norfolk Please. Nearer Kings Lynn would be great!
##. Hambroski - North Norfolk - (more than happy to arrange a few more non gtr for the time to)


----------



## hambroski (Sep 14, 2009)

Could be hosted at our offices in Docking.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

hambroski said:


> Hi Robbie,
> Norfolk Please. Nearer Kings Lynn would be great!
> ##. Hambroski - North Norfolk - (more than happy to arrange a few more non gtr for the time to)


Sounds good, I will be in touch :thumbsup:


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

*MAGIC* said:


> 1. Satan - North Wales ( Possibly x 2 )
> 2. Jimbo - London
> 3. Ja5on - Glasgow
> 4. andyg - cannock area staffs
> ...


Maybe x 2 now a friend has heard about the trip.


----------



## dannyhub (Jan 3, 2012)

Bristol please if your passing through got 2 to do


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Satan - North Wales ( Possibly x 2 )
2. Jimbo - London
3. Ja5on - Glasgow
4. andyg - cannock area staffs
5. john beesla - Dundee
6. Nabster - Motherwell
7. BHP - London
8. petersafc - Sunderland
9. Paul a8115624 - South Wales
10. hambroski - Norfolk
11. dannyhub - Bristol


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a bird poo mark that needs a bit of buffing Jamie. You know where I am


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

smifffy said:


> I have a bird poo mark that needs a bit of buffing Jamie. You know where I am


Ok I will let Jamie know :chuckle:

Robbie


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

Doh. That's what you get for emailing and posting at the same time. Jamie was just as puzzled to get an email to Robbie.

:S


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

smifffy said:


> Doh. That's what you get for emailing and posting at the same time. Jamie was just as puzzled to get an email to Robbie.
> 
> :S


:chuckle: :thumbsup:


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

*Gloucester pls!*

:thumbsup: just want to take the opportunity to say that your work is amazing!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Crafty_Blade said:


> :thumbsup: just want to take the opportunity to say that your work is amazing!


Thanks mate

Appriciate it :thumbsup:

Robbie


----------



## Frizzel (Feb 14, 2012)

Might be interested. Will confirm asap.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Frizzel said:


> Might be interested. Will confirm asap.


If you could as I will cap this soon


----------



## Jonesthetooth (Mar 20, 2012)

*MAGIC* said:


> Hi Nick
> 
> I will be doing your 3 cars as a seperate trip and I will call to arrange tomorrow :thumbsup:


Would like you to take a look at my car when you are in Swansea ( if the other 3 don't mind)!


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Dorset on your tour Robbie?
Dave.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

s2gtr said:


> Dorset on your tour Robbie?
> Dave.


Possibly mate Ill keep you posted.

Robbie


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm still interested but i don't have anywhere you could work away from the elements


----------



## u116371 (Dec 4, 2011)

SamboGrove said:


> I'm still interested but i don't have anywhere you could work away from the elements


likewise


----------

